# Where is the Airbag control module unit located in 2003 Cordoba Stella



## alzybob (May 12, 2014)

Hey folks, I have the dreaded Error Code 65535 ever since my battery died last winter and even after replacing it and having the error code reset it always comes back on within seconds. I now have to get my car through a Test and it failed on the Airbag light but no one seems to know WHERE exactly the control module unit is located? The Model is a 2003 Cordoba 1.2 Petrol Stella model, as I guess this is what needs replacing based on lots of Googling. All help appreciated. Cheers


----------

